# 97 HB timing question



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

as per the write-up at the top of the page:



rbo1577186 said:


> On the crank pulley there are 6 tick marks representing -5 , 0, 5, 10, 15, and 20 respectively. Notice a small pin on the front of the block just above the crank pulley. It will be slightly on the passenger side. Get your 27 mm socket out and turn the crank pulley clockwise until the 0 tick mark on the pulley is aligned with the pin.


My current question is, is that left to right or right to left? ie, is the correct tick the green circle or the red circled?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

also, its rwd and ka24e (only engine offered that year  )


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The "green" circle is at the 0 degrees mark.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

In other words, as you are turning the crankshaft in a clock-wise direction the first notch to get to the pin will be 20* before TDC, your red circle is around 15* BTDC, and smj is correct as usual, the green circle would be "0*" or Top Dead Center.

The very last notch, barely visible to the left in the picture, being -5*, or spoken as 5* After Top Dead Center.

-R


----------

